# HAMRADIO MARKET > ตลาดนัดเปิดท้าย >  เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

## Keechiros

เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

เครื่องนวดหน้า,นวดหน้าไอออนิค,นวดหน้า

 ขายส่งเครื่องนวดหน้า 79.- เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

ปลีก 150.-
ส่ง 10 / 79
50 / 69
100 / 67

www.Peekiky.com
Line :  Peekiky แอดเลยจ๊ะ ตอบไวมาก

คุณสมบัติ
- ใช้งานง่ายด้วยแบบไร้สาย ขนาดกะทัดรัด พกพาไปใช้สะดวกได้ทุกที่
- ช่วยทำความสะอาดสิ่งสกปรกที่ฝังลึกในรูขุมขนได้อย่างหมดจด
- ช่วยผลักสารบำรุงในตัวครีมให้ลึกเข้าสู่ผิวได้ลึกถึงระดับเซลล์ผิวชั้นล่าง ยกกระชับผิวหน้าจากประจุไฟฟ้า บวก ลบ เมื่อใช้ในขั้นตอนการบำรุงผิว เสริมประสิทธิภาพในการบำรุงผิวมากขึ้นเมื่อใช้ร่วมกับผลิตภัณฑ์ครีมบำรุงผิวหน้าที่คุณใช้อยู่เป็นประจำ หรือผลิตภัณฑ์ยกกระชับ ซึ่งทำให้เห็นผลได้เร็วขึ้น

ประจุบวก-ลบ ใช้งานยังไง
ฟังก์ชั่น ( - ) facial toxin while cleansing
- ไอออน ประจุบวก (-) ช่วยดูดสิ่งสกปรกจากรูขุมขน ขัดเซลล์ผิวหนังที่ตายแล้วและขจัดไขมันส่วนเกินบนใบหน้า เพื่อให้ผิวสะอาดปราศจากสิว และการอักเสบ
::: ใช้ทำความสะอาดผิวหน้า โดยลง โฟม,คลีนซิ่ง,ครีม หรือ ออยล์ ทาลงบนผิว กดปุ่ม - ให้ทำงานควบคู่ผสมผสานกัน ใช้เครื่องนวด วนจากล่างขึ้นบน ในออกนอก ช่วยทำความสะอาดผิวหน้าแบบล้ำลึก ทำให้ผิวหน้าใส เกลี้ยงเกลากระชับรูขุมขนให้ผิวผ่อนคลาย ทำความสะอาดสิ่งสกปรกที่ฝังลึกในรูขุมขนได้อย่างหมดจด นวดครั้งละ 5 - 10 นาที

ฟังก์ชั่น ( + ) facial or eye wrinkle remover, deep treatment cream absorption
- ไอออน ประจุ ลบ (+) หรือ กัลวานิค ไอออน กระตุ้นผิว ช่วยในการผลักเนื้อครีมให้ซึมลึกเข้าสู่ผิวหนังได้มากขึ้น ทำให้หน้าเปล่งปรั่ง นุ่มนวล มีชีวิตชีวา ดุจดั่งการสปาหน้านั่นเอง
::: ลงโลชั่น,เซรั่ม,ครีม ที่มีบนผิว กดปุ่ม + เมื่อต้องการให้ทำงานควบคู่ผสมผสานกัน เป็นการผลักตัวยา ทำให้ครีมบำรุงเข้าสู่ผิวชั้นลึกได้ดีขึ้น ช่วยยกกระชับใบหน้า ฟื้นฟูเซลล์ผิว ให้ผิวหน้าแข็งแรง สุขภาพดี สวยใส เปล่งประกาย ต่อต้านริ้วรอย 1 นาที มีแรงสั่น 8,500 ครั้งต่อนาที

-ช่วยกระตุ้นด้วยแรงสั่นสะเทือนขนาดเบาค่อยๆนวดให้ผิวชั้นในกระตุ้นคอลลาเจนชั้นใต้ผิวให้กระชับสร้างความแข็งแรงให้ชั้นผิวจากในภายในสู่ภายนอก
-แก้ไขเม็ดสีเมลานินสาเหตุของการเกิดฝ้ากระจุดด่างดำ มอบความชุ่มชื้นให้ชั้นใต้ผิว
-ช่วยผ่อนคลายความเมื่อยล้าในชั้นใต้ผิวของผิวหน้า
บรรจุ 1 ชิ้น/กล่อง พร้อมถ่านขนาด DC3V 1 ก้อน

สำหรับการล้างทำความสะอาดผิวหน้า
1.ล้างหน้าด้วยน้ำเปล่าแล้วนำโฟมหรือผลิตภัณฑ์ทำความสะอาดผิวหน้าแต้มหรือทาที่ใบหน้าเพื่อล้างทำความสะอาดผิว
2.ใช้อุปกรณ์ช่วยทำความสะอาดผิวหน้าโดยเลื่อนปุ่มไปที่เครื่องหมายบวก "+" จากนั้นนำอุปกรณ์สัมผัสผิวหน้าและหมุนวนให้ทั่วประมาณ 2-3 นาที
3.ล้างออกด้วยน้ำเปล่าให้สะอาดและซับหน้าให้แหัง

ขั้นตอนการทาครีมเพื่อบำรุงผิวหน้า
1.ทาเนื้อครีมหรือผลิตภัณฑ์บำรุงผิวให้ทั่วใบหน้า
2.ใช้อุปกรณ์ช่วยทาครีมโดยเลื่อนไปที่เครื่องหมายลบ "-" จากนั้นนำเครื่องอุปกรณ์สัมผัสิวหน้าและหมุนวนให้ทั่วเพื่อให้เนื้อครีมซึมซาบเข้าสู่ผิว

คำแนะนำ
-ควรเช็คทำความสะอาดอุปกรณ์ทุกครั้งหลังการใช้งาน
-อุปกรณ์นี้ใช้ควบคุมคู่กับถ่านขนาด DC3V 1 ก้อน (สามารถหาซื้อได้ตาม 7-11)

----------


## Keechiros

เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

เครื่องนวดหน้า,นวดหน้าไอออนิค,นวดหน้า

 ขายส่งเครื่องนวดหน้า 79.- เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

ปลีก 150.-
ส่ง 10 / 79
50 / 69
100 / 67

www.Peekiky.com
Line :  Peekiky แอดเลยจ๊ะ ตอบไวมาก

----------


## Keechiros

เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

เครื่องนวดหน้า,นวดหน้าไอออนิค,นวดหน้า

 ขายส่งเครื่องนวดหน้า 79.- เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

ปลีก 150.-
ส่ง 10 / 79
50 / 69
100 / 67

www.Peekiky.com
Line :  Peekiky แอดเลยจ๊ะ ตอบไวมาก

----------


## Keechiros

เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

เครื่องนวดหน้า,นวดหน้าไอออนิค,นวดหน้า

 ขายส่งเครื่องนวดหน้า 79.- เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

ปลีก 150.-
ส่ง 10 / 79
50 / 69
100 / 67

www.Peekiky.com
Line :  Peekiky แอดเลยจ๊ะ ตอบไวมาก

----------


## Keechiros

เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

เครื่องนวดหน้า,นวดหน้าไอออนิค,นวดหน้า

 ขายส่งเครื่องนวดหน้า 79.- เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

ปลีก 150.-
ส่ง 10 / 79
50 / 69
100 / 67

www.Peekiky.com
Line :  Peekiky แอดเลยจ๊ะ ตอบไวมาก

----------


## Keechiros

เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

เครื่องนวดหน้า,นวดหน้าไอออนิค,นวดหน้า

 ขายส่งเครื่องนวดหน้า 79.- เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

ปลีก 150.-
ส่ง 10 / 79
50 / 69
100 / 67

www.Peekiky.com
Line :  Peekiky แอดเลยจ๊ะ ตอบไวมาก

----------


## Keechiros

เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

เครื่องนวดหน้า,นวดหน้าไอออนิค,นวดหน้า

 ขายส่งเครื่องนวดหน้า 79.- เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

ปลีก 150.-
ส่ง 10 / 79
50 / 69
100 / 67

www.Peekiky.com
Line :  Peekiky แอดเลยจ๊ะ ตอบไวมาก

----------


## Keechiros

เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

เครื่องนวดหน้า,นวดหน้าไอออนิค,นวดหน้า

 ขายส่งเครื่องนวดหน้า 79.- เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

ปลีก 150.-
ส่ง 10 / 79
50 / 69
100 / 67

www.Peekiky.com
Line :  Peekiky แอดเลยจ๊ะ ตอบไวมาก

----------


## Keechiros

เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

เครื่องนวดหน้า,นวดหน้าไอออนิค,นวดหน้า

 ขายส่งเครื่องนวดหน้า 79.- เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

ปลีก 150.-
ส่ง 10 / 79
50 / 69
100 / 67

www.Peekiky.com
Line :  Peekiky แอดเลยจ๊ะ ตอบไวมาก

----------


## Keechiros

เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

เครื่องนวดหน้า,นวดหน้าไอออนิค,นวดหน้า

 ขายส่งเครื่องนวดหน้า 79.- เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

ปลีก 150.-
ส่ง 10 / 79
50 / 69
100 / 67

www.Peekiky.com
Line :  Peekiky แอดเลยจ๊ะ ตอบไวมาก

----------


## Keechiros

เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

เครื่องนวดหน้า,นวดหน้าไอออนิค,นวดหน้า

 ขายส่งเครื่องนวดหน้า 79.- เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

ปลีก 150.-
ส่ง 10 / 79
50 / 69
100 / 67

www.Peekiky.com
Line :  Peekiky แอดเลยจ๊ะ ตอบไวมาก

----------


## Keechiros

เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

เครื่องนวดหน้า,นวดหน้าไอออนิค,นวดหน้า

 ขายส่งเครื่องนวดหน้า 79.- เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

ปลีก 150.-
ส่ง 10 / 79
50 / 69
100 / 67

www.Peekiky.com
Line :  Peekiky แอดเลยจ๊ะ ตอบไวมาก

----------


## Keechiros

เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

เครื่องนวดหน้า,นวดหน้าไอออนิค,นวดหน้า

 ขายส่งเครื่องนวดหน้า 79.- เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

ปลีก 150.-
ส่ง 10 / 79
50 / 69
100 / 67

www.Peekiky.com
Line :  Peekiky แอดเลยจ๊ะ ตอบไวมาก

----------


## Keechiros

เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

เครื่องนวดหน้า,นวดหน้าไอออนิค,นวดหน้า

 ขายส่งเครื่องนวดหน้า 79.- เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

ปลีก 150.-
ส่ง 10 / 79
50 / 69
100 / 67

www.Peekiky.com
Line :  Peekiky แอดเลยจ๊ะ ตอบไวมาก

----------


## Keechiros

เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

เครื่องนวดหน้า,นวดหน้าไอออนิค,นวดหน้า

 ขายส่งเครื่องนวดหน้า 79.- เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

ปลีก 150.-
ส่ง 10 / 79
50 / 69
100 / 67

www.Peekiky.com
Line :  Peekiky แอดเลยจ๊ะ ตอบไวมาก

----------


## Keechiros

เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

เครื่องนวดหน้า,นวดหน้าไอออนิค,นวดหน้า

 ขายส่งเครื่องนวดหน้า 79.- เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

ปลีก 150.-
ส่ง 10 / 79
50 / 69
100 / 67

www.Peekiky.com
Line :  Peekiky แอดเลยจ๊ะ ตอบไวมาก

----------


## Keechiros

เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

เครื่องนวดหน้า,นวดหน้าไอออนิค,นวดหน้า

 ขายส่งเครื่องนวดหน้า 79.- เครื่องนวดหน้า+ผลักครีม ionic ประจุ +/-

ปลีก 150.-
ส่ง 10 / 79
50 / 69
100 / 67

www.Peekiky.com
Line :  Peekiky แอดเลยจ๊ะ ตอบไวมาก

----------


## supernutt

น่าสนใจครับ

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------


## Keechiros

*ราคาต่อรองได้ * อยากได้อะไรเพิ่ม คุยได้
ขอทราบรายละเอียดและข้อมูลเพิ่มเติม
ติดต่อคุณวรรณ 086-5631820
หรือที่ Email: tipvimol.d@gmail.com
Line ไอดี JJUSNE
บ้านเช่าพัทยา, บ้านเดี่ยวให้เช่า, ให้เช่าบ้านเดี่ยว, บ้านเช่า, บ้านให้เช่า
ราคา : 35000 บาท
ประกาศโดย : คุณวรรณ | Email : tipvimol.d@gmail.com | Tel : 086-5631820,098-2851258

----------

